# Beginning a Vampire Counts army



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a slaaneshi marine army for 40K & I'm making the jump to fantasy. I've decided to go VC. What recommendations would you give for my first 1250 points?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

2 Vampires, Corpse Cart, 2 Big Blocks of Skeletons or Zombies, some Black Knights, 3x Wights.

Gives you reasonably hitting power, Magic, and Harrassment.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The battalion box is a good start according to a number of VC players, I would also suggest you take a look at the VC guide written in An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer, it is particularly useful when starting a new army.

I am going to move this to tactics since it isn't really a list - squeek


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Having played a few VC armies, I'd recommend going the combat vampire in a block of black knights route. Grab two necromancers to keep your army going (IoN), but focus on combat. The few times I've played VC I just shut them down with magic phase denial; a VC magic-based army cannot function for long without a magic phase, obviously. Plus, the VC have one of the best hero-level combat characters in the game: The Konrad.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

konrad is amzing at combat but hard to use by beginners

get the battalion it gives u all three of the main core and a corpse cart your gonna want all of those things

one of the great things about vamps is how customizable your vampires are, aslo get some necro or vamps just for magic cause a vampire count army without a great magic phase is a dead (no pun inteded) army


----------

